# Offending anyone



## halloweengirl (Aug 23, 2006)

I had just spoke to a friend of mine today.She also loves halloween.She told me about getting complaints on her yard haunt.She had put up some cross shaped tombstones.Some of her neighbors complained to her about it being disrespectful.A couple nights before halloween,the tombstones turned up missing.Im just curious if anyone else has had any experiences where they had offended someone.I wanted to use some cross shaped tombstones,but by all means I do not want to offend anyone.


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

What's disrespectful and offensive is the downright theft of another persons property. I can see some people pick and choose which religious doctrines they want to follow. Yes, I'm sure there's a commandment in there somewhere about stealing. If I were her, I would make bigger ones with epitaphs that say just that. "Thou shalt NOT steal!"


----------



## Beepem (Jul 17, 2006)

I agree with moribus. just dont write anything bad on the ones with crosses i suppose. if anyone complains, take the stuff in until halloween


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

F*** that, Chain 'em down. If people are offended by one thing or another they should just look the other way, turn off the TV or change radio stations. I'm sick and tired of catering to self rightious morons.


----------



## darryl (Mar 23, 2006)

Had a corpsed bucky in my front yard. It was mounted on two treelimbs (cross style)and a sign above it saying the nightmare starts here.
One lady asked me to take it down because it scared her 3 year old when they drove by. Her daughter thought it was my wife.
My wife also heard rumors that people thought it looked to much like a mockery of Christian religion.
People get a life. I was raised Christian and my wife and I both attended and worked at the local church!!
Whatever. Ended up having a party in a friends hayloft so I took it down, but this year I'm having a full cemetary and scary things in m front yard so watch out!!


----------



## Beepem (Jul 17, 2006)

go moribus! fight the power!


----------



## Spooklights (Jul 4, 2006)

I have never had anyone say they were offended, and I have the cross shaped tombstones, too. I guess it depends on what area you live in. I personally do not find them offensive in a Halloween display, but that's just me.


----------



## Beepem (Jul 17, 2006)

yeah, you dont live in like amish country do you halloweengirl?


----------



## halloweengirl (Aug 23, 2006)

Beepem...No...I live on an Air force base.definitely not an amish community.
I think I will continue with my plan and use some cross tombstones.I dont want to offend anyone in my neighborhood,But if I do Oh well.Im not too worried about anyone stealing them.Most people on my block know that hubby is a cop-lol.I will tell my friend also about the "Thou shalt not steal" part.She will get a kick out of that.


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

Best ye watcheth thine words, brother Beepem. Lest ye offend the Amish whosoever wheildeth the power to monitereth these thine forums.


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

It's Halloween. What do they expect. Was does a graveyard have in it - some grave stones made into crosses. If Madonna can get away with reinacting the crucifixion in her tour, how can a graveyard setting around Halloween be offensive.


----------



## ScareFX (Aug 18, 2004)

I've never had any complaints. My next door neighbor did make a laughing comment about how property values would take a dive of I left my display up. I guess he is relieved that it's only for a day.


----------



## halloweengirl (Aug 23, 2006)

I dont think beepem has to worry to much about offending any Amish.They dont believe in the use of computers and other worldly things.I think if they were on this forum,they would be breaking one of theyre own golden rules.


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

halloweengirl said:


> I dont think beepem has to worry to much about offending any Amish.They dont believe in the use of computers and other worldly things.I think if they were on this forum,they would be breaking one of theyre own golden rules.


Yea, I knoweth.


----------



## Otaku (Dec 3, 2004)

This kind of stuff comes up every year, and last year was the worst I've ever seen it, since Halloween landed on a Sunday. I use cross-shaped wooden grave markers in my cemetery, and I've never had a complaint (yet). I'm with Dr. M, if Halloween offends you then don't celebrate it. But don't rag on me about it, and don't steal my props.


----------



## ghostie (May 15, 2006)

Well, I'm a Catholic and we've got a statue of Mary in our front yard. Personally I think she fits in _great_ in our graveyard. We've got crosses too. And we're the only ones in the immediate neighborhood who haul our butts off to Mass every Sunday...I'm sure it confuses the hell out of our neighbors! Those types just take life WAY too seriously. And I agree, a huge cross with Thou Shalt Not Steal would be hilarious...There's nothing offensive about a cross in a graveyard. Ridiculous.


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

Yea, aren't graveyards supposed to be hallowed ground?


----------



## Hellrazor (Jun 18, 2006)

lol morbius you have said the funniest things I have ever heard you say in this thread. Your pretty funny.


----------



## Hellrazor (Jun 18, 2006)

or should i say "have ever seen you say"


----------



## nicole (Aug 12, 2006)

I may have the same situation this year. I live in a huge religious town (pretty much michigans bible belt) and some of my tombstones have crosses on them and I am going to make some of the old looking wooden crosses. I personally dont care if people don't like it. What about all the crosses that you see at a real cemetery. There are plenty of them at the cemetery right around the corner from me. If you dont like it then dont look at it, dont watch it, dont read it, etc. I vote every term to maintain my FREEDOM OF SPEECH rights and I intend to display that in my yard.


----------



## nicole (Aug 12, 2006)

I do live in a strong amish area. THey are everywhere. But you know what, they eat at out fast food restraunts, they let their horses poop all over the city, let me celebrate halloween and they can celebrate their holidays. Halloween to me isnt about celebrating satan, it is about creativity, fun, and having a good time.


----------



## halloweengirl (Aug 23, 2006)

I agree with you 100% nicole.You pretty much said it all.
Thank you everyone for your opinion on this.


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

This is topical since this year I planned on making crucifix tombstones out of scrap wood for our front yard... I'm still gonna do so........thanks......


----------



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

One can almost imagine what these loonies would think if one of you staged a mock human sacrifice in one of your haunts...ever see the movie *Scanners?  :devil: *


----------



## Daughter of Darkness (Aug 24, 2006)

*My ex neighbor*

When I lived at the last house in Tracy I had a family next door who were Jehovah's witnesses. I don't know all that much about that religion but I know they do NOT celebrate holidays especially Halloween. She came up and asked me what was wrong with me when I came driving up from work on Halloween with my full vampire makeup on(contacts and full forehead prosthetics and all) and said something about the devil..lol
We were having a costume contest (I won, yay) at work.

I just calmly told her(after laughing for a minute) I do not, in fact, worship Satan because I enjoy the Halloween season and that I respect her right to her lifestyle and she should respect mine. No problem. She told me when I saw her recently that she didn't always agree with my ideas but she respected my honesty.

I wish I had a picture of the look on her face that day!


----------



## nicole (Aug 12, 2006)

at least she was open to accepting what you choose to put in your yard and how you dress in costums, unlike alot of other people i know that will not accept anything other than what they think is right


----------



## Daughter of Darkness (Aug 24, 2006)

True, She was a pretty nice gal. I did get alot of laughs from her too.


----------



## malibooman (Aug 18, 2006)

I've lived long enough now to realize someone will always complain about something. I put a haunt on in my yard also, and so far have only had people say good things about it, and to ask if they can take pictures. So I guess I have to consider my self lucky so far.


----------



## roadkill (May 11, 2006)

Stop worrying about "offending" someone. Some people are just looking for excuses to claim they are offended.

On a purely doctrinal standpoint the folks who have pointed out about the commandment to not steal are correct. You (and your friend) could also remind these people of the verse that says "Judge not lest YE be judged by the same measure".

Of course it also occurs to me these people are also forgetting a very simple matter of history also. Halloween's origins are from the Christian faiths - it is only a recent adaptation to have more evil connotations.

I would suggest some security cameras AND the epitaph recommended about not stealing.

I have had folks say things "about" me while I'm in line @ BL or someplace with my carts brimming with Halloween items. One little girl asked her mom why "that man has so much halloween stuff" to which her mother kindly (and loudly) explained to her daughter that I was probably a satan worshipper and liked to do evil things.

I politely asked the woman why she felt lying to her children was a better alternative to telling them the truth. I also introduced myself as an ordained minister (which I actually am). I did not bother with further explanations other than to say that I do all I do for Halloween because it is supposed to be a fun time of imagination for the CHILDREN and I wanted kids to have a memorable and fun time when they visit my home.

Her jaw may still be on the floor...


----------



## Daughter of Darkness (Aug 24, 2006)

Reverend Roadkill? Ooh, another kodak moment! I wish I could have seen her face,lol.

Some of my fondest childhood memories are of walking home from school in Sept/Oct and enjoying the smells in the air and the slight chill and feeling excited that the season was changing and it would soon be Halloween. My mom would start decorating the house and when we got home she would have the thrilling, chilling sounds record on the record player(remember those?)and I would help her decorate our house for the season. Ah... memories...

Anyway, the point is to provide that for some luck TOT's and have some of our own fun while doing it. I don't know why people are so weird sometimes about it.


----------



## shaunathan (Sep 18, 2005)

hmm, I wonder if one can offically have their haunt blessed...


----------



## roadkill (May 11, 2006)

Most certainly! Don't know where you're located but I'd gladly come by to do it if you're local or I happen to be in the area (I travel a LOT for work).


----------



## Beepem (Jul 17, 2006)

i love this thread. its so great the way everyone is so carefree....like seriously its great, im gonna be like that with my stuff now


----------



## shaunathan (Sep 18, 2005)

I'm about an hour from Los Angeles, so pretty far lol


----------



## Spooklights (Jul 4, 2006)

roadkill said:


> ....I politely asked the woman why she felt lying to her children was a better alternative to telling them the truth. I also introduced myself as an ordained minister (which I actually am). I did not bother with further explanations other than to say that I do all I do for Halloween because it is supposed to be a fun time of imagination for the CHILDREN and I wanted kids to have a memorable and fun time when they visit my home.
> 
> Her jaw may still be on the floor...


Thanks, Roadkill. Wish I had been there to see it!


----------



## JohnnyL (Aug 17, 2006)

We've never had a problem on our street. ::knock on wood::


----------



## Beepem (Jul 17, 2006)

a lot of people...well 2 others do it near me....and they always have so everyone is used to it here


----------



## HauntedHacienda (Sep 16, 2008)

For my Decorations elsewhere, I have been called everything from a Whore, to a Witch, to a B****.
I mean it takes all kinds, really.
My Neighborhood here hasn't complained any about our Decorating.
I just hope this year, with the hanging Pat Garrett Doll, that it is not too offensive.


----------



## choman77034 (Sep 11, 2008)

I have a saying for discussions such as these... "If ya don't like it... Don't look." Some people in the world have such miserable lives, that they want everyone around them to feel as miserable as they are. 

This is America. We are lucky & blessed enough to be able to hang a corpse in our front yard if we choose to do so.

A fake corpse that is.


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

I haven't had any complaints, but I've seen a couple parents walk by with their little kids and not come to the door. Too scary I guess.


----------



## cerinad (Jun 23, 2008)

You know there is always someone who complains about everything. My own mom didn't let us celebrate Halloween when we were kids. She still doesn't like that i do it now but she knows not to say anything to me about it anymore. Last time she said something i told her that it was her fault that i am so into Halloween now because she never let us celebrate it when we were kids. Plus she raised me so she has to know i am not evil. And really I don't care about what other people think..I know i am not evil so that's all tha matters. I do like the idea of thou shall not steal on a tombstone. It cracks me up!


----------



## DrMondo (Dec 28, 2007)

*Our neighborhood...*

...is filled with the "turn out the lights and sit in the dark on Halloween" variety of individuals. That certainly is their right.
If someone complains about the traffic or number of kids our house gets on Halloween...I simply double my efforts and put up twice as much stuff!
That'll learn 'em!:jol:


----------



## CraigInPA (Sep 28, 2007)

Oh, we've resurrected a thread from the dead! The original was from 2006!

No complaints at my place, only compliments.


----------



## Hellvin (Jul 6, 2008)

darryl said:


> Had a corpsed bucky in my front yard. It was mounted on two treelimbs (cross style)and a sign above it saying the nightmare starts here.
> One lady asked me to take it down because it scared her 3 year old when they drove by. Her daughter thought it was my wife.
> ...


You didn't answer the question... was it your wife? :jol:

Seriously - I have never had complaints direct or otherwise although I only have two cross type markers. I will add more this year so who knows.


----------



## Turbophanx (Jun 30, 2008)

Im with most of you guys, where I dont care too much about what people think. But on the other hand...if my religious neighbor put up 8ft crosses in their front yard for easter or whatever I probably wouldnt like that too much. 

I dont play down my display to cater but I am careful not to make any blatent "attacks" on any specific group or religion. We all have to live on this block together.


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

darryl said:


> Had a corpsed bucky in my front yard. It was mounted on two treelimbs (cross style)and a sign above it saying the nightmare starts here.
> One lady asked me to take it down because it scared her 3 year old when they drove by. Her daughter thought it was my wife.


Wouldn't any normal parent just tell their kid that it was just a decoration for Halloween to calm their child, instead of making a big deal of a prop?


----------



## Terrormaster (Sep 27, 2007)

darryl said:


> Had a corpsed bucky in my front yard. It was mounted on two treelimbs (cross style)and a sign above it saying the nightmare starts here.
> One lady asked me to take it down because it scared her 3 year old when they drove by. Her daughter thought it was my wife.


Wait till they put their Santa out. Then tell them it scares you because it reminds you of an (obviously, hopefully made up) uncle who used to lock you in a closet as a kid. Then ask them to kindly take it down.

-TM


----------



## HalloweenZombie (Jul 22, 2007)

Halloween never killed anyone. Religion on the other hand...


----------



## Revenant (Mar 17, 2007)

Terrormaster said:


> Wait till they put their Santa out. Then tell them it scares you because it reminds you of an (obviously, hopefully made up) uncle who used to lock you in a closet as a kid. Then ask them to kindly take it down.
> 
> -TM


Or go the other direction and tell them that Santa is just an altered spelling for Satan and that you take it as a personal attack that they display this abomination during the season of your savior's coming.

If I was any good at drawing I'd love to draw up a Jack Chick-style pamphlet just like the anti-Halloween ones but have it where the kids are seduced to the dark side by Christmas instead. _That_'d confuse the hell out of 'em. :devil:


----------



## bluebledthesea (Sep 18, 2007)

I think it depends a lot on where you live and the religious makeup of the area. The majority of the people here are Protestant and Sunday Catholics and I've never heard anyone make a fuss about Halloween. People in New England tend to mind their own business for the most part anyway, at least that's the stereotype.


----------



## HalloweenZombie (Jul 22, 2007)

Hey, they sell cross tombstones at Walmart, right? Doesn't Walmart represent everything that's good in the world?


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

Just remind those that complain about the religious aspect of your yard that a cemetery is Hallowed ground, and is therefore exempt from Satan as they are blessed by a priest.


----------



## Spookie (Aug 26, 2008)

roadkill said:


> Stop worrying about "offending" someone. Some people are just looking for excuses to claim they are offended.
> 
> On a purely doctrinal standpoint the folks who have pointed out about the commandment to not steal are correct. You (and your friend) could also remind these people of the verse that says "Judge not lest YE be judged by the same measure".
> 
> ...


I've been reading through 3 pages of posts here and I just had to react to yours. I can't believe she would say that to her kid, but yeah I can. Amazing. I just don't understand people who see evil everywhere they look and I have an aunt who is very much like this. I can't imagine how other people must view her. She actually tells people she sees the devil in people.

We moved a few years ago to a less urban area (still not rural by any means) but definitely more of a church attending crowd and also more of a politically red group than not I'd say. I have to say from what I've seen and heard since being down here that there's less tolerance of others and more of a you-need-to-be-like-me crowd. I'll leave it at that. I love how supposedly some religious people however feel it's okay to steal things from other people's yards--and the fact that people would steal crosses of all things points to the kind of person taking them. Yeah, that's a good moral lesson to teach your kids. I can only imagine what some home schooling is breeding in our youth. While I'm not particularly religious, I feel it's sad that celebrating holidays in schools is a thing of the past--and that includes Halloween and Valentines Day. I'd hate to be a kid growing up these days, which is probably why I try to share those happy times I remember like decorating for Halloween.


----------



## Spookie (Aug 26, 2008)

Revenant said:


> Or go the other direction and tell them that Santa is just an altered spelling for Satan....


I NEVER thought of that!...but you know there are people out there that want to get rid of Halloween as well as non-religious Christmas decorations and celebrations....


----------



## Terrormaster (Sep 27, 2007)

Hmmm... Santa and Satan... Same letters... Both wear red and black... Coincidence?!


----------



## eanderso13 (Apr 10, 2008)

Spookie said:


> I love how supposedly some religious people however feel it's okay to steal things from other people's yards--and the fact that people would steal crosses of all things points to the kind of person taking them.


Actually, one of the most stolen books from bookstores, if not THE most stolen, is the bible...at least it was a few years ago. Maybe they feel they are liberating the crosses from people's yards. Of course they probably toss them in the trash...

I, thankfully, have never had anything stolen. Someone did slash all four tires on my hearse last year...twice. But I did sort of live in the "nicer" part of a not-so-nice area. Which makes me surprised nothing was stolen from my yard. I think people saw us as the "crazy white people" on the block and generally kept away. I can see this maybe being a bigger problem in suburban areas, as these kids probably get a bigger thrill out of petty theft, and TP-ing or forking someone's yard because they haven't discovered violence and hard drugs yet.


----------



## kevin242 (Sep 30, 2005)

I leave any reference to satan/God/Jesus out. Anything else is fair game, old people, crazy people, witches etc. If people are offended, they can go somewhere else. I had one man criticize my hanging guy because he thought the guy looked black, I told him that _he_ was obviously a racist for even thinking that.

Do your thing, 99% of everyone is going to love it, the other 1% of people are always going to be offended by something because they think its their right to be. 
Opinions are like butts, everyone has one, they usually stink and if you look closely enough, there's a hole in the middle of it.


----------



## kevin242 (Sep 30, 2005)

HalloweenZombie said:


> Hey, they sell cross tombstones at Walmart, right? Doesn't Walmart represent everything that's good in the world?


hahaha, good point HZ!


----------



## Rocky (May 4, 2004)

The only complaint I had was from my neighboor who's actually my uncle! lol He gets scared when he sees a headstone so I just didn't bother with him. Anyway he's kind of a religious nut so years ago, my cousin wrote SATAN in the snow in front of his house! lol


----------



## Spartan005 (Mar 13, 2007)

Dr Morbius said:


> What's disrespectful and offensive is the downright theft of another persons property. I can see some people pick and choose which religious doctrines they want to follow. Yes, I'm sure there's a commandment in there somewhere about stealing. If I were her, I would make bigger ones with epitaphs that say just that. "Thou shalt NOT steal!"


lol if my neighbors stole my tombstones I would definetely do that


----------



## joker (Sep 25, 2007)

The next time someone tries to label our holiday into Satan's holiday or something stemmed from evil or condemn you for participating in Halloween, ask them if they decorate for Christmas, do they put up and decorate a tree?

Then ask them if they knew that the Christmas celebration was created by the early Church in order to entice pagan Romans to convert to Christianity without losing their own winter celebrations. Certain prominent gods and goddesses of other religions in the region had their birthdays celebrated on December 25, including Ishtar, Babylonian goddess of fertility, love, and war, Sol Invictus and Mithras. Modern Christmas with pagan customs include: gift-giving and merrymaking from Roman Saturnalia; greenery, lights, and Yule logs.


----------



## bullyghost (Aug 17, 2008)

Never had anyone say anything other than nice comments..we have had flyers placed on our door explaining the "evils" of halloween....but that is to be expected. Last year while we were admiring our yard all set up and ready for the TOTs we saw a couple Mormon guys riding up on their bikes....I thought that we were going to get an earfull...but, they actually wanted to compliment us on the display and asked if they could take pictures...Very nice guys. So I guess the egg was on my face.


----------



## Mobile Mayhem (Jul 4, 2007)

I had a dummy hanging from my tree on a noose and a neighbor complained. She was nice enough about it so to appease her I took it down. They moved, so it may go back up.


----------



## Aelwyn (Jul 7, 2008)

HauntedHacienda said:


> For my Decorations elsewhere, I have been called everything from a Whore, to a Witch, to a B****.
> I mean it takes all kinds, really.
> My Neighborhood here hasn't complained any about our Decorating.
> I just hope this year, with the hanging Pat Garrett Doll, that it is not too offensive.


nothing wrong with being a Witch. 

Actually, our neighbours are shockingly nice to us. It might have been the big ritual we did in the common area a few weeks ago, and now they're either scared, or want to pay for our services.  LOL!


----------



## Don of the Dead (Aug 17, 2005)

Screw em'
I've heard of people mistaking a hangman for a racist symbol. Get over it.
You don't like it,look the other way when you pass my house. And I catch you stealing my stuff? You won't need the cops, you'll need an ambulence.


----------



## HauntedHacienda (Sep 16, 2008)

Agreed, Wholeheartedly, Don! Heck Yeah!


----------



## Severin (Aug 5, 2007)

I was the victim of a drive by "fingering" last year, but aside from that 99.9% positive. Makes me appreciate my neighbors. And really, its like the only time of the year I get to talk to people from the whole neighborhood. You don't get that with Christmas!


----------



## slywaka1 (Aug 27, 2008)

Last year me and a friend dressed up and went to a couple of bars, rather than doing a house party. I had prosthetic wounds on my face, and my friend had a white prison-style jump suit, covered in fake blood, which a big plastic knife. Part way through the night we were standing outside and my friend was waving the knife at passing cars and we were getting a lot of happy looking responses, until my friend lunged towards a car, the driver laughed, but 2 cars behind that car was a police car. They drove passed looking at us, then turned round a bit further up the road and came back to us and warned us not to go scaring any old people or make anyone crash!, then they started laughing, so it was ok, but for a few minutes we were thinking 'oh dear, we're going to get arrested!'. 

After that we went to a party hosted by Madame Tussauds, the waxwork place, as my friend worked for them at the time, and we both got so many complements about our costumes it was great!

Anyway, I went slightly off topic there, but hey 

Ana


----------



## SCARCOPHAGUS (Sep 14, 2008)

I know I offend the woman next door, she thinks the sun shines out her butt and i bet she craps rainbow sherbert. One of those that is all nice to your face, but lady, I heard you out on your porch, and I know how you really are.... 

I kinda go out of my way to tick her off now. Childish, I know, but I am really just a large child in a mans body, and I bleed mischeif.

Anyway, my attitude about offending people is :You can be offended in one hand and crap in the other and see which one starts to smell first. Go start a support group if it bothers you so much!

Totally catholic here, I even bring communion to nursing homes once a month, my daughter serves the altar, etc, etc, and I have had the satanic crap thrown at me too. It's just a severed arm, jeez. How is that satanic again? I just tell them that the dark master is most displeased with their insolence and they will be dealt with in due time. That really shuts them up quick. :devil:


----------



## Severin (Aug 5, 2007)

SCARCOPHAGUS said:


> I know I offend the woman next door, she thinks the sun shines out her butt and i bet she craps rainbow sherbert.


Ok, that has got to be the funniest thing I've ever read


----------



## Vancouver (Sep 12, 2008)

I set up crosses with heads and all sort of nasty stuff...i could care less what those religious fanatics think or say...i set up only days before out of fear of theft and their God better help em if I catch em stealing from me!


----------



## rottincorps (Jun 1, 2008)

Two years ago I have a lady down the street from me and lets say she pist me off.....S i did what any good haunter/entertainer/twisted Halloween expert would do.......Make a tombstone and dedicate it to her, Now she was Known as Grama Judy... to the locals....But that just wouldn't do So I came up with.....Here lies Snoopy Grama Loopy, buried under 5' feet of dog poopy.........Did I offend her........DAM RIGHT!....now its become a tradition around the neighborhood, all the neighbors want to be in the haunt.......except Loopy...


----------



## rottincorps (Jun 1, 2008)

About all this stealing.......What a friend told me to do is write on the back of your props stolen from .........and if there parents are worth a crap they might make the little turd call and return it...........and if not .......ROT IN HELL THIEF!............sorry a little over board


----------



## Don of the Dead (Aug 17, 2005)

My motto is steal/vandalize? Become part of the display.


----------



## trexmgd (Sep 16, 2007)

Never heard any complaints about tombstones or religious symbols...

But put a noose up and watch people come out of the woodwork!

I have a large size gallows with trap door, pole, and noose, but can't put it out (especially after last year's events). I might do it if I can find (and afford) an animated "Chin Up" Zombie as seen at Spirit.

Thing is, how could any one group of people have the audacity to claim a hanging as their own? People have been Hanged in nearly every civilization throughout all of time!


----------



## Merlin (The Quiet One) (Feb 23, 2006)

I've had various displays over the years: skeleton sitting on a commode reading a newspaper, hanging man, graveyard with friends and family names, etc. We live next to a Baptist church and never have had any complaints about offending anyone. We are either very lucky or folks are just plain scared to complain.


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

trexmgd said:


> Never heard any complaints about tombstones or religious symbols...
> 
> But put a noose up and watch people come out of the woodwork!
> 
> I have a large size gallows with trap door, pole, and noose, but can't put it out (especially after last year's events). I might do it if I can find (and afford) an animated "Chin Up" Zombie as seen at Spirit.


For your gallows, put a cowboy hat on the hangee and a sign that says Tombstone Rustler. That can't be seen as racist.


----------



## Vancouver (Sep 12, 2008)

Don of the Dead said:


> My motto is steal/vandalize? Become part of the display.


i love it...so true


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

Oh maaaannn..can I just say: I was feeling a bit blue today, but happened upon this thread, and I am wiping tears out of my eyes, I am laughing so hard. I am definitely stealing the phrase "craps rainbow sherbet" and using it as often as possible. These comments everyone is posting are so damn smart and witty- it kills me. Thanks for making my day better....therapy via HauntForum...lol.

I will be the first to admit that we have 4 crosses- 3 wooden, one styro and that I seriously thought about taking them down last year. Then I remembered back to my Images and Iconography in Culture course from college (or some stupid title like that) and realized that a cross, the American flag, etc. all really have no meaning in and of themselves. WE give the image a meaning. Which is why all the hullabaloo over nooses, flag burning, etc. Including crosses in your front yard. I suppose if you put up tombstones with different iconography/symbols (Star of David, whatever-the-Muslim's symbol thingie is called, George Bush's face) you would get a whole different take on the cemetary. Bottom line (and why I left my crosses up): it's **my** property. 


d5, mom & ex punker...old punkers don't die, they just get fat & get conservative haircuts............


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

I cannot believe I remember ANYthing from college.....


----------

